# Goat gave birth to two dead babies****HELP! SHE'S NOT LOOKING SO HOT!*



## KWAK (Feb 23, 2013)

One was stuck and had to be pulled out, What should I give her now?
Anything I should watch for?
3 yr old alpine

*************************************************************************************
Wen't out to give her another shot of penicillin and she's down, not wanting to stand, wobbly head, and moaning!
What do I do?


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 23, 2013)

Give her some Pen-G and make sure she passes the placenta.  If she is acting normal, is active and eating AND she passes the placenta, she should be OK.  Sorry for your loss.  that one stinks big time.


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 23, 2013)

Make sure she passes her placenta. Did you have to go way in or was it more on the outside that you were helping?

You will also want to milk her. Save the colostrum and freeze it in case you need it. It is good for 1 year in the freezer.

I'm sorry for  your losses.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 23, 2013)

So sorry


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 23, 2013)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Make sure she passes her placenta. Did you have to go way in or was it more on the outside that you were helping?
> 
> You will also want to milk her. Save the colostrum and freeze it in case you need it. It is good for 1 year in the freezer.
> 
> I'm sorry for  your losses.


X 2


----------

